# could anyone help me



## stoopidmare (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi guys I was just wondering whther you could help me. I am trying to sell my horse. I know its not the best time of the year but I have a lack of time and he is for sale through no fault of his own. I am just trying to create some interest in him at the moment. He really has been there and do it all and although some people might think he is a little pricey he has done eventing at a high level and has british eventing points. He is very much loved and I would just like some opinions on whether you think the website he is on is good or not. My firned recommended it and so far its very good but I just wanted to know what your first impressions are.
cheers look forward to hearing from you,
Stoopidmare
http://www.horsesforsale.co.uk/search/details/104856/Fantastic_Event.php


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Home Page is an excellent site if you want high profile advertising and it's very reasonably priced too. I have sold several of my stock through it, all to the first viewers!


----------



## 05razzle07 (Feb 11, 2008)

Amazing Horse.. I Dont Think You Have Over Priced Him If That Is Any Consolation.. Try Horse And Hound Or Something Like That..Because Then He Will Be In Magazines And Online


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Lovely! Have you tried horsemart.co.uk?


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi a have sold two ponys and one horse on horsemart .co.uk it a good plase to sale your horse


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi he looks lovely,i wouldnt pay that kind of money for a horse personally,isnt 14 getting on a bit! probably wont have many years left to seriously compete that would make him a pretty expensive hack!


----------



## Beckki121 (Apr 1, 2008)

papers r always the best way
i agree with her ^^ i wouldnt pay that price eitherr  sorry


----------



## suki001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you thought of trying horse deals. nice horse.


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Not overpriced at all, considering his quality and competition history. Have you advertised with Horse and Hound - for good competition horses, I've found it to be the most successful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

what about horse forums, as members there may be interested in him, my siggy has a link to one, and its all free.

mazzi


----------



## Miss_bailey (Feb 4, 2008)

*hiya, nice horse but i do think he is a bit much. if you had bit more info about him might seel better. also like other people have said try horsemart zoe...ox*


----------



## sk1982 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ride My Horse is a good free equine classifieds.


----------



## KellyB (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi 

I agree that Horsemart is a good site for selling your horse, it has high levels of traffic so you will get a lot of people viewing your advert. If your horse is of a higher price bracket try looking at Horse & Rider, see what their advertising rates are, as again this gains good levels of traffic and coverage in the magazine.

Its difficult when pricing your horse to sell. I would recommend looking on Horsemart and searching for a horse similar to yours, i.e. search by breed, height, and in particular age. See what similar horses with similar competition history at this age are going for, and also see if you can see any sold ones and what prices they went for. At the end of the day the price is only correct if it is the price buyers are willing to pay. 

 One word of warning though, sell as quick as you can because I am sure you have heard about the recession looming, this will affect horse sales dramatically, and I think you will find that buying horses will be at the very bottom of people's priorities in the future.

Good luck


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't see the price/add as the link doesn't work for me.. But 14 if the horse is of show quality then people are screaming out for Veterans! and next year he would be a vet. 
I currently have a horse up for sale that is a British Warm blood.. has eventing points and has BSJA winnings. I can honestly say not much is moving at present.. I have him up for £3250.00.. He is priced to sell.. I had a phone call off a woman the other day asking why he was so cheap.... I thought he was average.. But he is priced to sell..
Good luck with selling your horse.


----------



## pro showjumper (Aug 22, 2008)

hi my name is sam i am a pro rider and trainer, my best thing to say to you is to research the market that you want to sell your horse to it may be that you have advertised in the wrong place at the wrong time, it is not the price oyu need to worry about as long as the horse has paperwork to prove why you want to sell them for that price, you may have already said or done this but you also need to keep up with schooling etc and hack out often, make sure that the horse is clean and approachable when new peple come to view it, i would advise horsemart and horse and hound as my 2 easiest places as they get viewed by alot of people if you have anymore probs email me on [email protected]

take care and happy selling!!!!

sam


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

You could always try our free advertising site pets4homes, its mainly for cats and dogs but allows horses to be advertised for free also with unlimited photos and text. The site gets over 10 million advert views every month, so theres a good chance you will be able to sell it on there at no cost to yourself. Youve got nothing to loose anyway.

Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK

Thanks
Mark


----------

